# Prop Woes



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

I wasn't going to post this but I was hoping you can give me some insight on what to do.

I have a Skull Island Prowler modified with a Center Console and partial Kevlar package it's pretty lite weight. I have the Honda 30 on it. 

I think Honda makes a great motor but doesn't do what my Tohatsu 30 did. 

I am not an expert on props but understand a lot about them and been speaking to a lot of different prop companies and have results below. 

Let's start with the stock Honda Prop 9 1/4 x 12P. With normal load and gear hit way too many rpm's without trimming up much. Hit 25-26mph at 6k and 30MPH at 6500 but I pulled back quick since it's over the recommended amount. Too much hole-shot, if there is such thing and no bow lift.

Had a PowerTech SRA3 12P. After about 5000 rpms didn't gain any more mph. Hit about 26MPH but the boat had zero hole shot and way too much bow lift. I was told by multiple people and PowerTech that the Honda's don't like a lot of cup and rake they just don't have the low end torque. 

I now have a Solas 10x11 SS, ran it with two people and full gear and still had too many rpm's, hit about 24-25 MPH. I added Medium cup to the prop but didn't have my second person with me and hit 29mph at 6k. I could hit 31 but again too many rpm's at 6400. Now the weird thing, if I went against current and wind I dropped to 26mph. Again amazing hole shot.

I am looking to get 28-30mph with 2 people and gear with a decent hole-shot. I am tired of spending money on props, but I can't stop thinking about getting the correct prop. I am debating on going with the Solas 10x12 or 13 aluminum prop, testing it out and maybe adding some cup to it. I know one person who had the 10x12 Solas Stainless and didn't get great results (same boat and motor) I know another person with the same boat and motor who gets 30MPH with two people and gear on the Solas 10x12 stainless.


If I can over rev the motor with 10x11 stainless with moderate cup should I go with a 12 aluminum or 13? Then maybe add some cup?

Should I just skip it and go with the 10x12 Stainless Solas and see how it does and maybe add light cup to it?

I am afraid to go another stainless because of the cost and was thinking if I can get it right in aluminum I can get a similar stainless and modify accordingly.

I am hesitant on the Power Tech TLR3 because of the rake and cup on it as the SRA didn't do well on the Honda. Please let me know your honest thoughts. I know I can't have amazing hole shot and top speed but I am looking for the right blance. Even if that means the 10x11 Solas for fishing here in NE Florida, then switch it out with a bigger pitch for when I need to run longer distances in tournaments without oyster bars everywhere. Sorry for the book but I wanted to get all the information out there.

-Lou


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Lou I can't help diagnose much but do you have a local prop shop? They can tune your stock prop or if you want to start over with a clean prop try Turning Point Propellers. I really like their stuff out of the box and with the aluminum a local shop can rework it for pitch, cup, etc., quickly and cheaply. 

TP Props for you motor is a larger diameter 10.375 available in 11 and 13 pitch. Iboats has the TP Hustler in 13 pitch for $82 and Amazon will have them also.

Sorry I can't add much but an aluminum 13p with light cupping sounds like it should fit your needs.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I hear bad things about powertech from time to time...

try these guys: http://www.miwheel.com/


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I spoke to every company and decided on Michigan wheel vortex 10x13. I got it from General Propeller because they can modify the pitch, cup etc and they are in Florida and have it in stock. I hope to take her out before the weekend.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Thanks everyone.  I spoke to every company and decided on Michigan wheel vortex 10x13.  I got it from General Propeller because they can modify the pitch, cup etc and they are in Florida and have it in stock.  I hope to take her out before the weekend.
> 
> Thanks again!!


Are you in Jax? If so hit me up if you still need help I will help you prop it out right.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

PM sent!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> PM sent!


Answered! See ya soon!


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

The prop looks great but too much pitch in the 10x13 for two people, gear, cooler and livewell. Hit 25mph but no holeshot and was a dog. I would need to drop a pitch and add a little bit of cup. Not sure if it's worth putting the money into it so I have it for sale really cheap. 

Put on the Solas 10x11 Stainless with Medium cup with the same weight and went 27mph with good holeshot. Looks like I am keeping the Solas and might add a hair more cup too it to reduce rpm's just another 50-100 and it will be perfect. 

Thanks guys.


----------

